# Labeling for fitted hats - getting garments custom made from international manufacturers (China)



## BigWeltz

We have a supplier making hats for us, but was curious what to put on the inside for labels? I noticed some hats do have tags w/ RN #s and others don't. I know I have to put where the product was manufactured, what was curious what else would I need?​


----------



## BigWeltz

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

Nevermind I figured what needs to be on


----------



## IrieInnovator

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

interesting, never thought about having someone make the hats. can you provide me with details on how to get started and the typical costs? i just started doing hats, but i place embroidered heat-sealed patches on them.

thanks, tarsha


----------



## BigWeltz

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

Hi Tarsha,

We are currently working with a few companies overseas in China. I just received samples last week and the hats are flawless. Look as good as New Era caps. I'll try to get some pics up for you

Chris


----------



## IrieInnovator

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

i would appreciate that. are they embroidered? what about pricing if you don't mind.


----------



## BigWeltz

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

Here are some shots of our navy blue hats:


----------



## hiGH

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



BigWeltz said:


> Here are some shots of our navy blue hats:


those look great... where did you get them made?


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



> Here are some shots of our navy blue hats


Nice embroidery work! What kind of minimum quantities did you have to order from your overseas supplier?


----------



## BigWeltz

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



Rodney said:


> Nice embroidery work! What kind of minimum quantities did you have to order from your overseas supplier?


Thanks for the compliments! Their craftsmanship is very good. Minimum order was only 300 total which was very surprising since it's usually 300 per style per color. They are making us hangtags, hologram stickers with our logo (like the New Era stickers), and care/info labels on the inside of the hat all for the same price. 

For all the help I have received on this site, I'm willing to give the supplier info to those who are interested. Just let me know.

Chris


----------



## hiGH

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



BigWeltz said:


> Thanks for the compliments! Their craftsmanship is very good. Minimum order was only 300 total which was very surprising since it's usually 300 per style per color. They are making us hangtags, hologram stickers with our logo (like the New Era stickers), and care/info labels on the inside of the hat all for the same price.
> 
> For all the help I have received on this site, I'm willing to give the supplier info to those who are interested. Just let me know.
> 
> Chris


Hey Chris,

I would be more then happy to get the supplier info. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



> For all the help I have received on this site, I'm willing to give the supplier info to those who are interested. Just let me know.


That would be great. Feel free to post the information here in the forums.

It would also be interesting to read how you ended up finding this company. I know it can sometimes be challenging knowing which international company to deal with. Did someone refer you to them? 

How has it been working with them? Communication, turnaround times, samples, payments, etc?



> Minimum order was only 300 total which was very surprising since it's usually 300 per style per color.


So that was just 300 total hats minimum? You could mix and match hat colors and the embroidered designs on the hats?



BigWeltz said:


> Nevermind I figured what needs to be on


Did you find the info in another thread here in the forums? Was it basically the same stuff that's required for t-shirts?


----------



## snmindustries

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

man i would be so interested in the info on where you gotthose made. 

slimm


----------



## BigWeltz

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



Rodney said:


> That would be great. Feel free to post the information here in the forums.


I would be more than happy to. It's my gesture as saying thanks to all those here that support each other everyday. I will be posting it as a separate thread. 



Rodney said:


> It would also be interesting to read how you ended up finding this company. I know it can sometimes be challenging knowing which international company to deal with. Did someone refer you to them?


I actually spent a couple days doing research on international trade. I don't know how many people have heard about Alibaba (Alibaba Manufacturer Directory - Suppliers, Manufacturers, Exporters & Importers), but it's a global trade site that puts buyers together with sellers. I've known about it for a while but never really used because every company I contacted wanted HUGE minimum orders. It's been around for quite some time and is a fairly well-known company. I would consider it as the ebay of the global trade market. The basics of Alibaba are simple. Pretty much, a company posts a thread (almost like a message board) on what products they offer, what they manufacture, etc. Buyers (companies or individuals) search the companies through different categories. You can find anything from apparel manufacturing, to tvs and dvd players, to farming equipment. All you have to do is sign up for a free account so that you can access their contact info. 

On a side note, only search for companies that are GOLD SUPPLIER MEMBERS or TRUST PASS MEMBERS. This is important because GOLD MEMBERS are companies who are paid members that have passed screening tests before being approved by Alibaba. I would be hesitant to deal with an "Free Members" as that opens the door to possible scams/fradulent sellers

Excerpt from Alibaba:

All "Gold Suppliers" have satisfied the payment requirements for "Gold Suppliers" membership. 
You can find background information on "Gold Suppliers" at Alibaba.com, such as their company profile, product listings, contact information, management, certificates and video introductions. 



Rodney said:


> How has it been working with them? Communication, turnaround times, samples, payments, etc?


Working with them has been as easy as working with a supplier/printer here in the US. Communication is never a problem. Alibaba has a program called TradeManager which is their version of Instant Messager so that you can talk to them directly instead of waiting for an email response. The company that manufactures my hats are rarely on TradeManager, but they email me back everyday and constantly keep me updated on how everything is going. 

Turnaround times are bit on the slower end, but not by much. For my order of 300 from the start of manufacture to me actually receiving the product will be about 25 days. Not too bad at all in my opinion. Reason why turnaround is a bit longer is because most companies ship via cargo boat as it's the least expensive form of shipping. Samples usually take about 15 days and are usually sent by DHL/FEDEX express mail. 

There usually is a sample fee. I believe they charged me $65 for 10 hat samples. Some companies charge a bit more, but don't hesitate to do it because they usually consider it as a deposit for when you place a large order. This is an example of my shirt supplier: They charged me $150 bucks for a 2 shirt sample, but will take that $150 I paid for the sampling fee and credited towards my larger order. 

Payments for sample fees are usually done by Western Union. I know many people are weary about using Western Union, but it's by far the quickest way to get our samples/orders going. They do also accept checks, money orders, etc. 




Rodney said:


> So that was just 300 total hats minimum? You could mix and match hat colors and the embroidered designs on the hats?


The best advice I can give everyone here is to always negotiate as much as possible with these companies. Once they know you are interested in their company to provide products for a US-based company, they'll always give in. They love working with US companies because of the discrepancy between the two currencies as it becomes very beneficial for them.

Yea that's why I was glad I found them. We ordered 150 black hats with black 3D embroidery and red outline as well as 150 blue hats with white 3D embroidery and gold outline. As long as you keep the same design, you can change the hat color and embroidery color as many times as you want without out being charged extra(at least from what I'm told). If you change the design, then it would be considered a separate style which is obviously understandable.

They also provide custom made labels, hang tags, hologram stickers for the hats. All you have to do is create them, email them the artwork, and they'll take care of the rest. All this usually comes with the order, but some companies may charge $.05 - $.10 extra which is nothing at all.

They also can do whatever type of design you want. They can do all-over printing, flat or 3D embroidery, pinstripes...Anything you design, they can do. I know they have done some hats for Sean John.




Rodney said:


> Did you find the info in another thread here in the forums? Was it basically the same stuff that's required for t-shirts?


I actually did use the infamous "search" feature  It's pretty much the same as labeling for shirts. I had some New Era hats and noticed that they double stitch their labels so that they can tuck their RN labels under the brim of the hat. 

All you need to correctly label hats are:

RN Number or Legal Business Name
Product Origin
Product Material - What the product is made of (ex: 80% acrylic 20% wool)

To be safe, I added the care garment icons of "Do Not Bleach" and "Do Not Iron" on the label to be on the safe side. You can find the care garment icons @ Care Label Symbols

Anyway, I hope all this info is helpful. I know it's alot, but definitely worth the read. If anyone has any questions, please feel free to let me know and I'll try my best to answer. I'm not a globabl trade expert by any means, but I've been getting more of an understanding of how things work as the days progress  

-Chris


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

Chris, you rock. Seriously. That is some great info you shared. I really appreciate it.


----------



## hiGH

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

you are the man chris!!! thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## IrieInnovator

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

greetings to all,

thanks chris. i actually joined about 3 months ago, but i was leary to deal with the overseas trade. i did a number of searches for u.s. based distributors and there is lots of info out there. you must be patient because the searching can become complicated because it is a wealth of information listed. i think i need to read/watch the tutorial to enhance my searching skills because the layout is not too user-friendly. i will definately be using the site more now that i know it actually has great results.

respect!


----------



## BigWeltz

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



Rodney said:


> Chris, you rock. Seriously. That is some great info you shared. I really appreciate it.


Anytime Rodney! I posted the supplier info over in the "Wholesale" thread. If you have any questions on global trade, let me know


----------



## BigWeltz

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



IrieInnovator said:


> greetings to all,
> 
> thanks chris. i actually joined about 3 months ago, but i was leary to deal with the overseas trade. i did a number of searches for u.s. based distributors and there is lots of info out there. you must be patient because the searching can become complicated because it is a wealth of information listed. i think i need to read/watch the tutorial to enhance my searching skills because the layout is not too user-friendly. i will definately be using the site more now that i know it actually has great results.
> 
> respect!


I hear ya man. It took me a good 2-3 days to find what I was looking for. You have to be very specific in what you are searching for as many companies out there manufacture a lot of replica brands (LRG, Bape, Ed Hardy, etc.) Just keep researching and it will eventually pay off. I think going overseas is the best way to go....just got to have patience


----------



## ShirtHappens

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

First off thanks alot for the info Chris but let me back you up a bit about alibaba. Alibaba is full of many legit companies but is really outweighed by scammers, Ive been into the whole wholesale thing for a while done research and whatnot. Not sure if alibaba has changed there screening method but Ive been scammed by one of there "gold members" ive done some reseacrh and all that pass means is that they payed a fee. It was only 300$ but its still money. The whole apparel game is different not as much scammers but the electronics and brand name stuff is way to saturated with scammers. if you guys have questions about a company overseas let me know there website and see how much info on the company I can find, and trust me you can learn alot about a "company" just by the websites registration.


----------



## BigWeltz

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



ShirtHappens said:


> First off thanks alot for the info Chris but let me back you up a bit about alibaba. Alibaba is full of many legit companies but is really outweighed by scammers, Ive been into the whole wholesale thing for a while done research and whatnot. Not sure if alibaba has changed there screening method but Ive been scammed by one of there "gold members" ive done some reseacrh and all that pass means is that they payed a fee. It was only 300$ but its still money. The whole apparel game is different not as much scammers but the electronics and brand name stuff is way to saturated with scammers. if you guys have questions about a company overseas let me know there website and see how much info on the company I can find, and trust me you can learn alot about a "company" just by the websites registration.


Couldn't agree more! I'm glad you pointed that out. Scammers feed off people who are eager to find the best price possible for any type of electronics, whether it be TVs, laptops, etc. as often found on eBay. I DO NOT suggest using Alibaba for anything related to electronics as stated above by Shirt Happens. Apparel is a different game and is usually full of legit companies. But as ShirtHappens stated, you should always research the company you are interested in. There was a site I found where you could search for legal business entities in China, but can't remember it off the top of my head. If I can find it, I'll post it.


----------



## Rodney

> There was a site I found where you could search for legal business entities in China, but can't remember it off the top of my head. If I can find it, I'll post it.


That would be a great resource! Let us know if you find the link.

I always like to do as much background checking as possible when dealing with a new vendor (great advice), but that's harder to do with overseas vendors.

Chris, are you also getting your t-shirts printed and manufactured overseas, or are you doing those locally?


----------



## ShirtHappens

One more thing if you are browsing around on alibaba if you see a company selling "authentics jordan shoes" along with any type of products they are scammers but one of two types of scammers 1) they dont send anyting 2)they will send you counterfeits.

I have found a place overseas who sells electronics legit as can be had to actually buy this contact off someone but you have to spend money to make money. Company has headquarters in UK and HK. Wholesale does exist you just have to be smart about it and know that "wholesale" does not mean 50% off retail (true in electronics bus) stories have surfaced by people being scammed out of thousands by companies who are brokers (middleman) and have never ordered from there suppliers and in turn they get scammed. Sorry for going on and on just trying to help anyone from getting scammed. And a quick check you can do on a site is a whois check see to whom and where a site is registered.


----------



## BigWeltz

Rodney said:


> Chris, are you also getting your t-shirts printed and manufactured overseas, or are you doing those locally?


I did start locally, but after weighing the options with price, I figure I would give it a shot overseas. We have a company working on a couple samples right now which should be done and shipped by this coming Monday. I should be receiving pics from the company within the the next day or so. Difference about overseas is that is they completely manufacture the shirt from scratch. They get the fabric you want, then it goes to be dyed, then printed, and finally polybag packed and shipped to you. 

You have to be extremely careful in how you want your shirt. You have to let them know what weight of cotton you would like, measurements for width, length, what size print, etc. The good thing is that those who are interested in all over print can have their shirt printed before it is sewn together. I know a few people here have expressed interest in this type of design layout.


----------



## BigWeltz

Some new pics...


----------



## hiGH

BigWeltz said:


> Some new pics...


they look great. What are you going to charge for these?


----------



## BigWeltz

Not too sure yet. Gotta see what everyone is willing to pay...


----------



## hiGH

BigWeltz said:


> Not too sure yet. Gotta see what everyone is willing to pay...


I dont know too much about hats but I would pay a good ammount for yours.


----------



## BigWeltz

hiGH said:


> I dont know too much about hats but I would pay a good ammount for yours.



Thanks man! Since we might be shopping to retailers we may put them in the $25 range so that we don't compete between them and our online shop (when it goes live).


----------



## dhoughton11

Did you say that this company would make tee shirts also?? I am interested in having some shirts done...similiar to Michael Stars tee's..are you familiar with them??

By the way...I grew up in Thousand Oaks!! I saw that is where you are from!! It is a small world!
Deb


----------



## Solmu

What does the cost for you per work out to (roughly)? Seems like a great deal.


----------



## EvencCLothing

Hi so did you ever say exactly what company you use for the hats can you give us a direct link very interested


----------



## Solmu

EvencCLothing said:


> Hi so did you ever say exactly what company you use for the hats can you give us a direct link very interested


Yup, check the other thread.


----------



## BigWeltz

dhoughton11 said:


> Did you say that this company would make tee shirts also?? I am interested in having some shirts done...similiar to Michael Stars tee's..are you familiar with them??
> 
> By the way...I grew up in Thousand Oaks!! I saw that is where you are from!! It is a small world!
> Deb


Hi Deb!

How are you? Not too familiar with Michael Stars, but I'll definitely do a little bit of research. I'm currently working with my shirt supplier (samples should be here within the next couple days) to see how the quality is. 

That's crazy that you use to live in T.O. How long did you live here? Nothing new happening here except for expansion of more retail stores. Still nothing better to do than stay at home


----------



## dhoughton11

Hi Chris..

I lived there in the late 70's! Went to T.O High!! I am probably a lot older than you though~~ LOL

I used to live off of Jansas Road..Norman Ave..
The funny thing is, I was just there last week, cause my nephew just was married..and we all went out for the wedding..if you are in your 20's you probably know him!

How is your business going? Seems cool!


----------



## anders

Great thread, thanks for sharing Chris!

It seems buying shirts and hats from China has changed a bit, I heard from a few people (some years ago) that it was best to actually show up in China and deal with the manufacturer directly, since they like it to be personal and less mistakes are made. But China is on the fast track and more business can probably be done over emails etc, if you know precisely what you want. 

How about other countries?
Have anybody any experience with Honduras, India etc?
Similar to Alibaba, there is Apparel & Fashion - indian apparel,fashion apparel manufacturers,fashion apparel exporters,India,fashion wear manufacturer,exporter,supplier from India.
I don't know much about it, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Trey Q

Yo everyone. I'm currently looking for a manufacturer in China that can supply me with some fitted caps. Chris, i'd really appreciate it if you could hook me up with that info. I tryed going to Alibaba.com but it was way too confusing. I'm looking for strickly fitted caps.


----------



## Rodney

Trey Q said:


> Yo everyone. I'm currently looking for a manufacturer in China that can supply me with some fitted caps. Chris, i'd really appreciate it if you could hook me up with that info. I tryed going to Alibaba.com but it was way too confusing. I'm looking for strickly fitted caps.


Hi Ramsey, Chris already posted the contact information for the company. Somlu also reposted it in post #32 above 

Here it is again: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t19723.html


----------



## Trey Q

Thanks for the link Rodney. And good look Chris!!!! I've been looking for one for weeks.


----------



## blacktruth609

That was some serious info. Good looking out. Like a wise man once said "Each one must teach one" Thanks


----------



## GLC

Chris thanks for the Great info this was a great. 

eze

Great Read


----------



## punkoriginal

Hi

So does the factory have a website? or something I can look at.
Please let me know. the caps are great


----------



## yomice

thanks man, what's the exact name of the manufacturer that you used? I used one in bangladesh for my last run, they were pretty good, they're minimun as 500 though


----------



## norton169

Hi Chris ,I am coming! I found this forum by a new friend ! Thanks your introduction of Capsourcing,we are keep working and trying to provide nice service to all customers!


----------



## hiGH

norton169 said:


> Hi Chris ,I am coming! I found this forum by a new friend ! Thanks your introduction of Capsourcing,we are keep working and trying to provide nice service to all customers!


 
nice to see you join the forums


----------



## Phenology

Hey Chris I am new to this forum and forums in general and have been just trying to catch up on this cap sourcing info. I do wanna say thanks a million! So did you ever get that order and if so how was the paperwork, taxes etc.?


----------



## Rand0mH3r0

are there dif printing methods for hats? sorry if this sounds stupid. im new to the game like many others


----------



## Rodney

Rand0mH3r0 said:


> are there dif printing methods for hats? sorry if this sounds stupid. im new to the game like many others


Embroidery is the main method of decorating hats (like the photo that Chris posted).

Sometimes hats can be screen printed, but because of the texture of the hat and the seams, they are mostly embroidered. Plus embroidery just looks better on hats


----------



## Phenology

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



BigWeltz said:


> This is an example of my shirt supplier: They charged me $150 bucks for a 2 shirt sample, but will take that $150 I paid for the sampling fee and credited towards my larger order.
> 
> Payments for sample fees are usually done by Western Union. I know many people are weary about using Western Union, but it's by far the quickest way to get our samples/orders going. They do also accept checks, money orders, etc.


So I hate to seem like we are milking you for all of your contacts/information but I was wondering, is this an overseas company as well? And if so is that like a flat rate? Iam having problems with screenprinters and need to find a new company to produce my tees and hoodys.
Thanks


----------



## dmm26

Here' the pictures of my sample hats from the supplier. I'll be sending the money order out today.

Hey, does anyone know if there is an importing fee for this, or only on BIG orders?


----------



## ShirtHappens

^^^Nice hats... Just curious did you get a different model hat then chris or did you get the same ones but curved them yourself. They seem like something Ive seen surfers wear with the little curve. They look nice once again and thanks for sharing.


----------



## dmm26

I ordered low profile flex fit hats. The pictures are from the warehouse I haven't even gotten the hats yet. I'll be sending out the payment via western union tomorrow, I'm not sure how long it'll take to get them though.


----------



## Rodney

dmm26 said:


> Here' the pictures of my sample hats from the supplier. I'll be sending the money order out today.
> 
> Hey, does anyone know if there is an importing fee for this, or only on BIG orders?


The hats look nice, but I'd be careful with that logo, Derek. It looks very close to an existing sportswear brand logo. 

I don't know if it's ocean pacific or another one.


----------



## dmm26

I thought I did a good job of checking things out before i went with that logo. I'll do some more checking but I'm pretty sure my logo hasn't infringed on anyone else's and I most certainly am not trying to copy or rip anyone off.


----------



## hiGH

pretty cool hats, congrats.


----------



## dmm26

The Rip Curl logo may look a little like mine but definetly different.


----------



## Rodney

dmm26 said:


> I thought I did a good job of checking things out before i went with that logo. I'll do some more checking but I'm pretty sure my logo hasn't infringed on anyone else's and I most certainly am not trying to copy or rip anyone off.


I didn't figure you were trying to rip anyone off, but you know how sometimes two great minds think alike.

I'm fairly certain I've seen a hat logo like that before from a big name brand, but for the life of me I can't remember which one.

....

Found the one I was thinking of. It was: *O'Neill

*Looks like I was probably worried for no reason. They are definitely completely different logo concepts, but I can see why I thought they were similar.


----------



## dmm26

Yeah, I definetly see your point Rodney! Thanks for the heads up though. I wouldn't want to have gone to all this trouble and found something like that out.


----------



## keegs11

Great Posts. Thats what this site is all about! Hope to do some all over printing on the hats soon! thanks bro


----------



## Division26

dmm26 said:


> I ordered low profile flex fit hats. The pictures are from the warehouse I haven't even gotten the hats yet. I'll be sending out the payment via western union tomorrow, I'm not sure how long it'll take to get them though.


So its almost 3 months since you posted your samples, did you ever get the samples shipped and how did everything work out for you?


----------



## dmm26

I've received a bunch of sample hats from them. I'll post up some more pics later. I'm having a ton of problems with sizing. I'm going with the "flex fit" style which they don't really do but are willing to accommodate me anyway. I've sent them measurements but it's really hit or miss. I ordered 20 hats and almost half of them are way to big for anyone. I may just go with fitted hats instead of the flex fit. 

They are very eager to please and want to do business with me but I just can't get past the sizing issues that I've had. I'd like to go through these guys but with 3 sample orders in to them and having quite a few of the hats be un-sellable I'm kinda leaning towards going through the real flex fit and just getting them embroidered.


----------



## EvencCLothing

I am having the same prob.
I went with a flext fit style because there is only to sizes reall S-M L-Xl but both samples they have sent me the back of the hat the fabric wrinkles like it wasnt pulled tight when stiched i think that is because they are trying to make it 1 size fits all.Or it could be because im using like a strechy wool but i dont think that could be why.
What kinda fabric are you using?


----------



## dmm26

I think it's brushed twill but every time they send me new samples it's a different material. I know what you mean about the wrinkles there on every hat. I don't know how else to explain what I want I even sent them the measurements from flex fit!!!

I think your right and they are trying to make a osfa. I don't really know what else to do short of flying there. lol!


----------



## EvencCLothing

Lol
hey can you give me the specs for the flex fit who r u working with there i am working with Cherry. But im trying to find a new place if i do i will let you know


----------



## dmm26

I can't find the chart right now but I'll post it up here @ some point. I'm also working with Cherry. I think I may just go with flex fit, they have everything I want except for their price which is like $7-$8 per hat and, I think..... you have to order 2 dozen of one color of one size too.


----------



## EvencCLothing

that would be awesome if you could post the specs
Flex fit do they custom make the hats for you or do you have to take them to your local embrioder?


----------



## dmm26

It's $7 or $8 plus you have to get them embroidered from another company. Flex fit only does the blanks


----------



## dmm26

Here is an e-mail I just got back from cap sourcing. I wish they had told me this form the start.





Hi Derek,

Most of our products are fitted hats ,or adjuctable buckle back ;For flex fit hats we regular make it one size fits all,made with stretch cotton twill;

For fitted hats, any sizes is ok to make ,7, 7 1/8,7 1/4 are for ladies ; 7 3/8,7 1/2,7 5/8,7 3/4 are for Mens size ;We can make with cotton twill or wool blend for fitted hats .


----------



## Division26

Derek,

After seeing my flexfit style samples from these guys, I know for sure that they are not the source for this type of hat in addition to teh sizing OSFA the bill is very long and they just look plain strange. I will say the fitted seem nice at first glance especially at the price.


----------



## EvencCLothing

We wanted to go with the flex-fit because its only 2 sizes so the cost is cheaper then getting the fitted size..So has anyone found anybody else will do a flex fit style hat but not in a OSFA style?


----------



## Division26

EvencCLothing said:


> We wanted to go with the flex-fit because its only 2 sizes so the cost is cheaper then getting the fitted size..So has anyone found anybody else will do a flex fit style hat but not in a OSFA style?


As far as I know you can mix and match sizes in the fitted so it doesnt cost you anymore to go with fitted, you just need to really know your target market so you can breakdown the sizes according to projected sales. Many hat sites sell just a few sizes and you can cover most people with 7 1/8 to 7 5/8 sizes. I have a big head 23 1/4 inches and that is the 7 1/2 size and they still make 2 sizes bigger than that. So just try and plan well and get a few sizes. 

Heres a handy size chart for you to see the size breakdown for most fitted hats _just click the size chart tab_. 
New Era Trippin hats at lids.com

Also its probably a good idea to have both fitted and flexfit hats to please more people not everyone likes a flat brim or a fitted hat style. If you guys find a source for flexfits or flexfit knockoffs that look good please let us all know.

D26


----------



## Solmu

Division26 said:


> I have a big head 23 1/4 inches and that is the 7 1/2 size and they still make 2 sizes bigger than that.


That passes for a big head? Mine's around 25 inches (a bit under). I've always described it as reasonably large (my bike helmet is an XXL for example), but I am correctly proportioned 

If that's considered big, it would explain why I have difficulty finding hats that fit.


----------



## Division26

Solmu said:


> That passes for a big head? Mine's around 25 inches (a bit under). I've always described it as reasonably large (my bike helmet is an XXL for example), but I am correctly proportioned
> 
> If that's considered big, it would explain why I have difficulty finding hats that fit.



Thats funny Solmu yes you have a huge head not just a big head. The biggest they make is an 8 that is supposed to fit a 25" head. I cant imagine how hard it was to find a bike helmet that fit you.


----------



## Solmu

Division26 said:


> Thats funny Solmu yes you have a huge head not just a big head.


Well people do keep telling me that, but oddly that's even before they meet me 



Division26 said:


> The biggest they make is an 8 that is supposed to fit a 25" head.


That would probably work for me then; I haven't worn caps in years anyway so it's not a big deal.



Division26 said:


> I cant imagine how hard it was to find a bike helmet that fit you.


Surprisingly easy actually, the store had quite a few (though obviously less than other sizes). Hats (think fedora style) are another matter entirely though.

Maybe I should start Solmu's Freakishly Big Headed Hat Emporium, it could be an addendum to a Big & Tall store


----------



## dmm26

I've decide to go with fitted hats and give cap sourcing another try. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## Division26

dmm26 said:


> I've decide to go with fitted hats and give cap sourcing another try. So we'll see what happens.


I'm getting more samples from Cap Sourcing this week I will let you guys know what they are like in terms of quality and sizing as compared to New Era etc.


----------



## Rodney

Solmu said:


> That passes for a big head? Mine's around 25 inches (a bit under). I've always described it as reasonably large (my bike helmet is an XXL for example), but I am correctly proportioned
> 
> If that's considered big, it would explain why I have difficulty finding hats that fit.


I think I'm in the "huge" head category as well. I recently got some XXL size flex fitted caps from Flexible fitted hats for us big heads.

I think I wear an 8 1/2 (I guess that includes my hair though )


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

8 1/2!!!!!!

Yeah, that's a big head!


----------



## Rodney

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> 8 1/2!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, that's a big head!


with hair! don't forget the hair  But yeah, it's big


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

I hope you have A LOT of hair!


----------



## dmm26

Division26 said:


> I'm getting more samples from Cap Sourcing this week I will let you guys know what they are like in terms of quality and sizing as compared to New Era etc.



Did you get your hats yet?


----------



## Division26

dmm26 said:


> Did you get your hats yet?


Yes I did receive both fitted and OSFA flexfit style hats 18 hats in all with 4 different designs. The fitted are really nice quality acrylic/wool blend and the embroidery is nicely done. Sizes are good so far, but you never know until you get 100's of them and can compare quality and sizing across a wider sampling.

At this point we are moving forward with fitted caps and will have to find another source for Flex-Fit hats. 

Overall Capsourcing has been great to work with they communicate fast and are quick to make changes when requested. The sampling process was a bit time consuming with a few mistakes here and there, but thats why you do samples to finally get what your after. 

I cant report in full since we have yet to get our final order, but as soon as we do I will let you know what I think about delivery time, overall quality etc.


----------



## hiGH

are you able to post any pictures?  



Division26 said:


> Yes I did receive both fitted and OSFA flexfit style hats 18 hats in all with 4 different designs. The fitted are really nice quality acrylic/wool blend and the embroidery is nicely done. Sizes are good so far, but you never know until you get 100's of them and can compare quality and sizing across a wider sampling.
> 
> At this point we are moving forward with fitted caps and will have to find another source for Flex-Fit hats.
> 
> Overall Capsourcing has been great to work with they communicate fast and are quick to make changes when requested. The sampling process was a bit time consuming with a few mistakes here and there, but thats why you do samples to finally get what your after.
> 
> I cant report in full since we have yet to get our final order, but as soon as we do I will let you know what I think about delivery time, overall quality etc.


----------



## dmm26

I think I'm done with cap sourcing.  I ordered fitted samples and asked for the following. grey with white embroidery, white with black and brown with burnt orange. Normally this is enough for them and they make the hats no problem. I don't know why but this time they made all the stitching and embroidery the same color. Usually they make the stitching the same color as the hat so that it blends in.

Here's some pictures so you all can see.

I've wasted time, money, and effort with these guys. I hope that everyone else has better results.


----------



## Rodney

dmm26 said:


> I think I'm done with cap sourcing.  I ordered fitted samples and asked for the following. grey with white embroidery, white with black and brown with burnt orange. Normally this is enough for them and they make the hats no problem. I don't know why but this time they made all the stitching and embroidery the same color. Usually they make the stitching the same color as the hat so that it blends in.
> 
> Here's some pictures so you all can see.
> 
> I've wasted time, money, and effort with these guys. I hope that everyone else has better results.


It sounds like a miscommunication (which might happen with other international factories as well). I think you might have to define everything specifically so they don't have to assume any color or stitch.

I think the brown/burnt orange and the gray with white look pretty cool.


----------



## Division26

Rodney said:


> It sounds like a miscommunication (which might happen with other international factories as well). I think you might have to define everything specifically so they don't have to assume any color or stitch.
> 
> I think the brown/burnt orange and the gray with white look pretty cool.


Rodney is correct when dealing with outsourcing you need to be very specific. I made the same mistake you did on my first samples and once I saw the photos I corrected them on everything that was a mistake. In fact your best to specify everything even down to PMS color choices for thread etc. There is alot of back and forth when outsourcing for obvious reasons, but if you can deal with the tedious back and forth stuff the price is worth it I think. Besides it doesn't cost you anything to have them make samples and send you a jpeg of what they did if there wrong have them fix it before they ship you the actual samples, but of course time is money so if your wasting your time there are other sources out there.


----------



## Division26

hiGH said:


> are you able to post any pictures?


I will post photos soon so you guys can offer some feedback.


----------



## dmm26

I have never had problems with them before like this. So I just assumed that they would make them the same as always.

like Rodney i also like the brown and orange and the grey and white. 

I just think that I'm willing to pay a little more to get exactly what I want, and not have to have all this back and fourth mis communication and frustration.


----------



## hiGH

those are some good looking hats derek. i also like the brown and orange.. looks sexy. 

dale... i'll be waiting


----------



## nimo05

I just emailed the same company...havnt heard back yet!!


----------



## howrdstern

i'm very detailed about my hats- and the stitching looks a little *wonk* on the white hat- not cause the contrast, but the stitching itself- make sure quality control is there- it may just be the pic- though


----------



## paulo

nimo05 said:


> I just emailed the same company...havnt heard back yet!!


Expect not to hear from them for a couple of days...it is Saturday there.


----------



## Solmu

paulo said:


> Expect not to hear from them for a couple of days...it is Saturday there.


A lot of factories don't know what a weekend is.

(for that matter _*I*_ don't really)


----------



## nimo05

I actually got an email from them this morning!!!

Butttt, they only do hats! DOes anybody have a good source for tshirts, hoodies, etc.....?!?!


----------



## Rodney

nimo05 said:


> I actually got an email from them this morning!!!
> 
> Butttt, they only do hats! DOes anybody have a good source for tshirts, hoodies, etc.....?!?!


You could try searching through alibaba. There's a nice article here about how to source overseas factories for production: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t30649.html


----------



## nimo05

Yeh im actually gonna try that....and I did read the article you listed above! Good article btw....

Just wondering if any other members have a source that they use personally that they would recommend!?


----------



## EvencCLothing

I looking for manufactures on there aswell ive talked to a few there is a company that i just started talking to that does hats, t-shirts, etc i have send them my designs and everything so i am waiting for a price they also do not have a minimim so that could be good or bad but i will leet you know how that turns.


----------



## Division26

Pictures as promised. Its hard to see the quality of the 3d lettering on the D26 old english hats, but it looks great in real life. Theres also embroidery on the rear of these hats, but you get the idea with these.


----------



## nimo05

Cleannnn loooking hatss!!!! division 26....where did you order those from?!

and EvencClothing.....let me know about that source I would love to get in contact with them also if you dont mind!!

thank you....


----------



## Division26

nimo05 said:


> Cleannnn loooking hatss!!!! division 26....where did you order those from?!
> 
> and EvencClothing.....let me know about that source I would love to get in contact with them also if you dont mind!!
> 
> thank you....


Thanks nimo I ordered these from Cap Sourcing there contact info is throughout this thread.


----------



## hiGH

great caps dale! those will sell out in no time. what is your website url btw?


----------



## Division26

hiGH said:


> great caps dale! those will sell out in no time. what is your website url btw?


Thanks for the feedback High cant wait to see yours. Still coding the the site, but here it is for future reference


----------



## hiGH

I have yet to order any samples but i've stayed in contact with them. thanks for the link


----------



## 808empire

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

aloha Chris...love your info..how did your tshirt samples/order turn out?


----------



## dmm26

Here I found the chart for flex fit!!!

 Flexfit  Hats
Minimum Size
Maximum Size

hat
size
head
inches
head
cm
hat
size
head
inches
head
cm
Small - Medium
6 1/2 
20 1/2
52
6 7/8
21 5/8
55
Medium – Large
6 7/8
21 5/8
55
7 1/4
22 3/4
58
Large – X-Large
7 1/4
22 3/4
58
7 3/4 
24 3/8
62

I sent this to capsourcing so they could make my hats and none of them turned out like these dimensions.


----------



## dmm26

FAQ's

oops I don't know what happened to the chart. Here's the link


----------



## moksha

We are currently getting samples made from a few manufacturers in China of hats and denim jeans. Just starting to work on t-shirts. Does anyone have any idea what range a cut and sew t-shirt ranges from anywhere either domestic or foreign?

thanks!!!


----------



## omenthechef

Hi Chris, great info! I'm a Sotuh African musician trying to get our designed tee's made in China. Do u perharps have any leads I can follow. I'm looking for quality printing and embroidery. Hope you can help. Everyone is also welcomed with their suggestions/comments..


Thanks in Advance


----------



## kaner

Division26 said:


> Pictures as promised. Its hard to see the quality of the 3d lettering on the D26 old english hats, but it looks great in real life. Theres also embroidery on the rear of these hats, but you get the idea with these.


nice hats any side pics??


----------



## blacktruth609

Nice, Did you do the embroidering ? How can I get some done?


----------



## Division26

blacktruth609 said:


> Nice, Did you do the embroidering ? How can I get some done?



Thanks I got these done in China by Cap Sourcing. A long process to do business with China, but well worth it if you can stay patient.


----------



## HIDDEN

I'm in to those. did they do hang tags or labels for you??


----------



## BigWeltz

Hello Everyone,

I apologize for not getting back to you all sooner. Division, your hats look sick. Great job on them!

As for shirts, I haven't started production as I needed a quick order done within the states. I'm looking to work with a company on my next season release. The only thing that is holding me back is going thru customs. I don't know if you've experience it yet Division, but customs can be a real PITA. I'm still debating whether I want to go thru China or stay here in the US.


----------



## paulo

BigWeltz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I apologize for not getting back to you all sooner. Division, your hats look sick. Great job on them!
> 
> As for shirts, I haven't started production as I needed a quick order done within the states. I'm looking to work with a company on my next season release. The only thing that is holding me back is going thru customs. I don't know if you've experience it yet Division, but customs can be a real PITA. I'm still debating whether I want to go thru China or stay here in the US.


Wouldnt it be better to use a Customs Broker rather than hassle with it yourself?


----------



## BigWeltz

I did use a customs broker. Took 5-6 months just to give me the bill which was $911 on a $1200 order. I think I got taken for a ride, so now my focus has been to stay in the US.


----------



## paulo

BigWeltz said:


> I did use a customs broker. Took 5-6 months just to give me the bill which was $911 on a $1200 order. I think I got taken for a ride, so now my focus has been to stay in the US.



Overseas prices always look enticing, but when you add the shipping, the tariffs, broker fees, etc. It about breaks down to the cost of the items here, with probably less the headache.

I have also tried overseas and will be focusing more on the domestic manufacturing. Until I get big enough.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Ouch!!!

That's really bad. Did you research the customs broker thing? How did you find one?

Is it possible that that's just the going rate for that type of service?

I know nothing about overseas production, customs, etc.


----------



## paulo

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> That's really bad. Did you research the customs broker thing? How did you find one?
> 
> Is it possible that that's just the going rate for that type of service?
> 
> I know nothing about overseas production, customs, etc.


I think the custom broker fees are reasonable and can be different for each broker, but the customs fees and tariffs is something you cant get around.


----------



## Division26

BigWeltz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I apologize for not getting back to you all sooner. Division, your hats look sick. Great job on them!
> 
> As for shirts, I haven't started production as I needed a quick order done within the states. I'm looking to work with a company on my next season release. The only thing that is holding me back is going thru customs. I don't know if you've experience it yet Division, but customs can be a real PITA. I'm still debating whether I want to go thru China or stay here in the US.


Thanks BigWeltz and yes we experienced customs and shipping was outrageous because we didn't want to wait for the slow boat from China so we aired our order. Next time boat for sure much cheaper as for brokerage you can broker your own thru customs there is a form to fill out it was alot of mumbo jumbo to me at first, but a friend who does brokerage helped me with it and it helped immensely in terms of cost. 

At the end of the day the hats were less than the states, but of course alot more trouble and about 4 months of back and forth. I think next time due to the gamut of sizes in fitted, we will pay a bit more and go with the new *Flexfit fitted 6210's* which is real nice! You only need 2 sizes to accommodate most everybody and you get the added resale value of a name everyone knows in a flat brim fitted look hat there sweet and fit real nice.

That being said I have not given up on China all together some things my companies needs it only makes sense to do there and there are many other opportunities from sources in other countries that the U.S. is trying to encourage global trade with and doesn't charge customs on imports from those countries like Pakistan, India etc at least for the time being.


----------



## mates85

Hey , i have read most of the topics to do with these hats now on here. i am looking to order approx 300 hats 2 different designs half of them fitted half flex fit style baseball cap (the not flat brim) i am in sydney australia and the sole supplier of flexfits here wants a stupoid price per hat ( $12 per blank hat) then through merchandising companies like where i get my shirts currently they want $20 per hat , by the time u embroid them your making $5 per hat and you would want to sell at least 250 hats a week jsut to make some money and tos ell that many hats would not be possible unless big brand name so yeh. 

anyone in australia got any hook up for local flex fit hats ? 

i really am tempted to try the company that big weltz used altho these things worry me 

customs fee's ( aus customs charge for shipments worth over $1000AU)

the sizing of hats , as mentioned how many sizes do they come in flex fits pretty much have 2 sizes that fit msot people so id want soemthing similar to carry less sizes which means less chance of losing money due to no sales of certain sizes.

also turn around 4 months was mentioned ? is that how long it takes from order till you actually get them cause its a big gap especially with fashion changing all the time u want to be ahead of the pack or at least up to date with competition not 4 months behind it.


anyway any help on the matter would be excelllent 

thanks in advance 

brendan m


----------



## lady noir

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

Thank You so much for the info... did you happen to mention the specific name of the company on Alibaba that did your hats...somehow I can't seem to find that info. in your post


----------



## cleansweep

Can you pay to just get samples of some hats to make sure there quality is up to your standards? How much do the sample runs usually run per order? And are you bound into placing a large order?


----------



## paulo

BigWeltz said:


> I did use a customs broker. Took 5-6 months just to give me the bill which was $911 on a $1200 order. I think I got taken for a ride, so now my focus has been to stay in the US.


Otto Cap may be my next run at hats.


----------



## paulo

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> That's really bad. Did you research the customs broker thing? How did you find one?
> 
> Is it possible that that's just the going rate for that type of service?
> 
> I know nothing about overseas production, customs, etc.


Capsourcing may have their own contacts for customs brokers whereever they are shipping the hats.

From some of the customs brokers I talked to, they usually want to deal with companies that they know will do continuous business with them, I guess because of all the paperwork that will have to filed.

The fees did keep changing once the items were here...I think it went up $100, mostly listed as Customs Tariffs.


----------



## Guest

what a info packed thread this is!

does anyone know where I can get custom stickers for the caps?

yanno those hologram looking ones?


----------



## paulo

SIKES said:


> what a info packed thread this is!
> 
> does anyone know where I can get custom stickers for the caps?
> 
> yanno those hologram looking ones?


Usually included in the price.


----------



## Guest

paulo said:


> Usually included in the price.


what about just getting the stickers done alone, without a hat?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Depends on if you want them completely custom, or just your logo added to an existing hologram.

Completely custom is very expensive, but adding your logo to an existing hologram is pretty affordable. Try Holoshape.


----------



## darenisdopeee

Hey
I contacted one of those suppliers from china and i asked if i could get a sample made and they said no unless i paid 30%


----------



## mattyb

Hi,
I read this forum alot but don't post often. I work a lot with overseas companies and haven't run into many problems. Another flat brim/hat manufacturer I have worked with is FlatFitty.com .


----------



## Promotech

Hi all,

i am a german, living in china since 4 years. I buy caps and tees in china, too and can give you some advice. 
As i see in the thread, many of you order according to your general know specifications as you know it from your homebased companies, but without giving all specifications to them. If you talk about Flexi Fit, does not mean the chinese supplier talks about exactly the same Flexi Fit, the same with Tee's, an american size L is different from the european size L and the asian size L. You have to make clear and send as much infos as possible to help them understand exactly what you want. The chinese companies produce for europe, america, asia .... and they all have different standards for colors, materials, sizes and so on. Therefore you have to send them specific data of what you want them to do. 
It is often not the problem that they don't want, or don't care or so, its mostly just that they are used to different standards as you.
If you wanna do successful business with chinese suppliers, communication, clear and all including information and best, control at their factory if you have a possibility, is the key. 
For the data it is also helpful to send them a sample of a similar product from your home country as reference. 

For the prices, ask at least 5 suppliers to have a comparison, through away the cheapest and the highest and go with the other three into details, like fabric and color availability, Minimum Quantities, production time, sample availability, Invoice surcharges like export fees, transportation ....
If you wanna do that business serious and for long term, then visit the factories to have a final check up.

As a tip for you, higher volumes with low to medium quality do in Guangdong Province, for medium to high quality with small to high volumes, go to Jiangsu Province. In Jiangsu you can find find the best and newest that is available in cap and hat making.


----------



## jaycen29

mattyb said:


> Hi,
> I read this forum alot but don't post often. I work a lot with overseas companies and haven't run into many problems. Another flat brim/hat manufacturer I have worked with is FlatFitty.com .


mattyb...do you know where Flatfitty is located? How would you compare their quality and fit to the New Era 59Fifty? Thanks.


----------



## rjxxl

Hi,
I found this post and decided to share. I just started a hat line in Los Angeles (PowerTrip Headwear) and found this absolutely awesome local manufacturer, Colorcube Cap Company. They're still new so they don't have their site up yet. But I've made three designs with them and I am more than satisfied. I can honestly say that their quality is BETTER than New Eras. They made everything from scratch. And since they are small, they are very accommodating. They helped us with branding the hats (labels and taping, etc.) and can customize your hats in every which way. They can also do snap backs and trucker hats as well. I would highly recommend them to anyone who's serious about starting a hat line. They're email is colorcubegraphics at yahoo. I can't find their card so I don't have their number right now. But if anyone is interested, message me and I can find out for you. They're great for anyone who wants custom hats but doesn't want to deal with the communication abroad and customs.


----------



## hiGH

rjxxl said:


> Hi,
> I found this post and decided to share. I just started a hat line in Los Angeles (PowerTrip Headwear) and found this absolutely awesome local manufacturer, Colorcube Cap Company. They're still new so they don't have their site up yet. But I've made three designs with them and I am more than satisfied. I can honestly say that their quality is BETTER than New Eras. They made everything from scratch. And since they are small, they are very accommodating. They helped us with branding the hats (labels and taping, etc.) and can customize your hats in every which way. They can also do snap backs and trucker hats as well. I would highly recommend them to anyone who's serious about starting a hat line. They're email is colorcubegraphics at yahoo. I can't find their card so I don't have their number right now. But if anyone is interested, message me and I can find out for you. They're great for anyone who wants custom hats but doesn't want to deal with the communication abroad and customs.


I was just looking for a hat source here in LA. Thanks a bunch


----------



## jaycen29

rjxxl said:


> Hi,
> I found this post and decided to share. I just started a hat line in Los Angeles (PowerTrip Headwear) and found this absolutely awesome local manufacturer, Colorcube Cap Company. They're still new so they don't have their site up yet. But I've made three designs with them and I am more than satisfied. I can honestly say that their quality is BETTER than New Eras. They made everything from scratch. And since they are small, they are very accommodating. They helped us with branding the hats (labels and taping, etc.) and can customize your hats in every which way. They can also do snap backs and trucker hats as well. I would highly recommend them to anyone who's serious about starting a hat line. They're email is colorcubegraphics at yahoo. I can't find their card so I don't have their number right now. But if anyone is interested, message me and I can find out for you. They're great for anyone who wants custom hats but doesn't want to deal with the communication abroad and customs.


Do you have any pics of the caps they did for you?


----------



## Zaffa

Hey all,
This is a great thread. It's like reading a book and the plot takes a twist. At first, I found myself wanting to source hats and shirts from China, but now I find myself wanting to buy from a domestic supplier. Thanks to all of you for your thoughts and posts.


----------



## Zaffa

RJ,
Did you find the contact info for ColorCube Cap Company?


----------



## tjohnson34

RJ Ujadughele
Colorcube Graphics and Printing
Colorcube Cap Company
[email protected]
562-313-6693

Color cubes info for anyone who wants it


----------



## XceL Apparel

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

Hi. Im new to this site but might i ask if u could tell me the price from the suppliers per hat? Im starting a T-shirt and Hat company and wanted new era quality hats but i've been having trouble finding them at reasonable prices and quantities. Thx in advance


Troy


----------



## XceL Apparel

Dmm Did they come bent or did u do that?


----------



## allahdivine

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



BigWeltz said:


> Thanks for the compliments! Their craftsmanship is very good. Minimum order was only 300 total which was very surprising since it's usually 300 per style per color. They are making us hangtags, hologram stickers with our logo (like the New Era stickers), and care/info labels on the inside of the hat all for the same price.
> 
> For all the help I have received on this site, I'm willing to give the supplier info to those who are interested. Just let me know.
> 
> Chris


*Peace*
* I also am interested in this info, as I have a design that I'd like to have put on hats. So if possible can I get that info.Peace*
* Divine*


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



allahdivine said:


> *Peace*
> * I also am interested in this info, as I have a design that I'd like to have put on hats. So if possible can I get that info.Peace*
> * Divine*


The supplier was already linked to in the first post of this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t19723.html


----------



## Crons

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

Chris, 
These hats look amazing. The information you shared was very, very helpful for me as I'm new to finding good hat suppliers. Are you still able to provide the information for this supplier.

Thanks again!

PC


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



Crons said:


> Chris,
> These hats look amazing. The information you shared was very, very helpful for me as I'm new to finding good hat suppliers. Are you still able to provide the information for this supplier.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> PC


Please read the post right above yours and the first post in the thread where he linked to the supplier


----------



## cameron.winter

wow! Thank you so much Chris


----------



## moksha

some really good advice on here! its nice to see everyone sharing so much good info! I wish this knowledge was available when I was starting up some clothing projects before moving to China. I just wanted to say anyone who has been working with overseas manufacturers and not had as much luck as Chris or some of the others, maybe I can help. I live in Shanghai China and do lots of work for many skate/art/street companies and can help you get some answers or find the right factory to connect with. many factories can do the orders, but most cant understand the markets. another confusing thing is the duties/shipping that goes with overseas manufacturing. anyway keep contributing and building this great site!


----------



## moonlight22

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

That was great info...thanks so much for sharing


----------



## YungRush

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



BigWeltz said:


> Thanks for the compliments! Their craftsmanship is very good. Minimum order was only 300 total which was very surprising since it's usually 300 per style per color. They are making us hangtags, hologram stickers with our logo (like the New Era stickers), and care/info labels on the inside of the hat all for the same price.
> 
> For all the help I have received on this site, I'm willing to give the supplier info to those who are interested. Just let me know.
> 
> Chris


Hello Mate, Could you please give me the info on the supplier your using for them hats ? much appreciated


----------



## amandahansen

Thanx a lot, Chris, so glad you share with us !~


----------



## mrkaine

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



BigWeltz said:


> I would be more than happy to. It's my gesture as saying thanks to all those here that support each other everyday. I will be posting it as a separate thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually spent a couple days doing research on international trade. I don't know how many people have heard about Alibaba (Alibaba Manufacturer Directory - Suppliers, Manufacturers, Exporters & Importers), but it's a global trade site that puts buyers together with sellers. I've known about it for a while but never really used because every company I contacted wanted HUGE minimum orders. It's been around for quite some time and is a fairly well-known company. I would consider it as the ebay of the global trade market. The basics of Alibaba are simple. Pretty much, a company posts a thread (almost like a message board) on what products they offer, what they manufacture, etc. Buyers (companies or individuals) search the companies through different categories. You can find anything from apparel manufacturing, to tvs and dvd players, to farming equipment. All you have to do is sign up for a free account so that you can access their contact info.
> 
> On a side note, only search for companies that are GOLD SUPPLIER MEMBERS or TRUST PASS MEMBERS. This is important because GOLD MEMBERS are companies who are paid members that have passed screening tests before being approved by Alibaba. I would be hesitant to deal with an "Free Members" as that opens the door to possible scams/fradulent sellers
> 
> Excerpt from Alibaba:
> 
> All "Gold Suppliers" have satisfied the payment requirements for "Gold Suppliers" membership.
> You can find background information on "Gold Suppliers" at Alibaba.com, such as their company profile, product listings, contact information, management, certificates and video introductions.
> 
> 
> 
> Working with them has been as easy as working with a supplier/printer here in the US. Communication is never a problem. Alibaba has a program called TradeManager which is their version of Instant Messager so that you can talk to them directly instead of waiting for an email response. The company that manufactures my hats are rarely on TradeManager, but they email me back everyday and constantly keep me updated on how everything is going.
> 
> Turnaround times are bit on the slower end, but not by much. For my order of 300 from the start of manufacture to me actually receiving the product will be about 25 days. Not too bad at all in my opinion. Reason why turnaround is a bit longer is because most companies ship via cargo boat as it's the least expensive form of shipping. Samples usually take about 15 days and are usually sent by DHL/FEDEX express mail.
> 
> There usually is a sample fee. I believe they charged me $65 for 10 hat samples. Some companies charge a bit more, but don't hesitate to do it because they usually consider it as a deposit for when you place a large order. This is an example of my shirt supplier: They charged me $150 bucks for a 2 shirt sample, but will take that $150 I paid for the sampling fee and credited towards my larger order.
> 
> Payments for sample fees are usually done by Western Union. I know many people are weary about using Western Union, but it's by far the quickest way to get our samples/orders going. They do also accept checks, money orders, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best advice I can give everyone here is to always negotiate as much as possible with these companies. Once they know you are interested in their company to provide products for a US-based company, they'll always give in. They love working with US companies because of the discrepancy between the two currencies as it becomes very beneficial for them.
> 
> Yea that's why I was glad I found them. We ordered 150 black hats with black 3D embroidery and red outline as well as 150 blue hats with white 3D embroidery and gold outline. As long as you keep the same design, you can change the hat color and embroidery color as many times as you want without out being charged extra(at least from what I'm told). If you change the design, then it would be considered a separate style which is obviously understandable.
> 
> They also provide custom made labels, hang tags, hologram stickers for the hats. All you have to do is create them, email them the artwork, and they'll take care of the rest. All this usually comes with the order, but some companies may charge $.05 - $.10 extra which is nothing at all.
> 
> They also can do whatever type of design you want. They can do all-over printing, flat or 3D embroidery, pinstripes...Anything you design, they can do. I know they have done some hats for Sean John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually did use the infamous "search" feature  It's pretty much the same as labeling for shirts. I had some New Era hats and noticed that they double stitch their labels so that they can tuck their RN labels under the brim of the hat.
> 
> All you need to correctly label hats are:
> 
> RN Number or Legal Business Name
> Product Origin
> Product Material - What the product is made of (ex: 80% acrylic 20% wool)
> 
> To be safe, I added the care garment icons of "Do Not Bleach" and "Do Not Iron" on the label to be on the safe side. You can find the care garment icons @ Care Label Symbols
> 
> Anyway, I hope all this info is helpful. I know it's alot, but definitely worth the read. If anyone has any questions, please feel free to let me know and I'll try my best to answer. I'm not a globabl trade expert by any means, but I've been getting more of an understanding of how things work as the days progress
> 
> -Chris


 great info


----------



## moksha

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

It is some great info for those looking to get started, but still be very cautious. Actually Alibaba is a major company and the site is full of suppliers from all over the world. With that being said understandably its to hard to regulate and certify even all the "gold suppliers" as authentic manufacturers or trading companies. I have been living in China for four years and I know on taobao.com (Chinese ebay) you can pay to have your alibaba.com profile listed as a gold supplier. I would suggest any manufacture or trading company to provide you with some credible references you can contact to ask about how well the company handled their order. 

- Lewis


----------



## norton169

how are you doing everyone, I just come to see if any news here


----------



## tredawg

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



BigWeltz said:


> Thanks for the compliments! Their craftsmanship is very good. Minimum order was only 300 total which was very surprising since it's usually 300 per style per color. They are making us hangtags, hologram stickers with our logo (like the New Era stickers), and care/info labels on the inside of the hat all for the same price.
> 
> For all the help I have received on this site, I'm willing to give the supplier info to those who are interested. Just let me know.
> 
> Chris


Would love to get some info on your supplier.


----------



## valens1407

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

hey how are you ? it would be a great help if you could refer me to that company that you mentioned that works on your hats. please let me know,
thank you !!


----------



## TWELVEANDTWO

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



IrieInnovator said:


> interesting, never thought about having someone make the hats. can you provide me with details on how to get started and the typical costs? i just started doing hats, but i place embroidered heat-sealed patches on them.
> 
> thanks, tarsha


How large of quantities do you have to get?


----------



## TWELVEANDTWO

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



Rodney said:


> Nice embroidery work! What kind of minimum quantities did you have to order from your overseas supplier?


I would love that suppliers info?


----------



## reeddailey

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

Can you send me an email [email protected], I am interested in doing some shirts and hats


----------



## WinnerTM10

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



BigWeltz said:


> Thanks for the compliments! Their craftsmanship is very good. Minimum order was only 300 total which was very surprising since it's usually 300 per style per color. They are making us hangtags, hologram stickers with our logo (like the New Era stickers), and care/info labels on the inside of the hat all for the same price.
> 
> For all the help I have received on this site, I'm willing to give the supplier info to those who are interested. Just let me know.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris, my name is Omar I am struggling trying to find a reputable manufacturer that won't take my money again with crappy work. Could you please share the contact info for your manufacturer with me? you can send it to my e-mail or just shoot me a massage to my phone (786)521-9269. Please help


----------



## WinnerTM10

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



BigWeltz said:


> I would be more than happy to. It's my gesture as saying thanks to all those here that support each other everyday. I will be posting it as a separate thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually spent a couple days doing research on international trade. I don't know how many people have heard about Alibaba (Alibaba Manufacturer Directory - Suppliers, Manufacturers, Exporters & Importers), but it's a global trade site that puts buyers together with sellers. I've known about it for a while but never really used because every company I contacted wanted HUGE minimum orders. It's been around for quite some time and is a fairly well-known company. I would consider it as the ebay of the global trade market. The basics of Alibaba are simple. Pretty much, a company posts a thread (almost like a message board) on what products they offer, what they manufacture, etc. Buyers (companies or individuals) search the companies through different categories. You can find anything from apparel manufacturing, to tvs and dvd players, to farming equipment. All you have to do is sign up for a free account so that you can access their contact info.
> 
> On a side note, only search for companies that are GOLD SUPPLIER MEMBERS or TRUST PASS MEMBERS. This is important because GOLD MEMBERS are companies who are paid members that have passed screening tests before being approved by Alibaba. I would be hesitant to deal with an "Free Members" as that opens the door to possible scams/fradulent sellers
> 
> Excerpt from Alibaba:
> 
> All "Gold Suppliers" have satisfied the payment requirements for "Gold Suppliers" membership.
> You can find background information on "Gold Suppliers" at Alibaba.com, such as their company profile, product listings, contact information, management, certificates and video introductions.
> 
> 
> 
> Working with them has been as easy as working with a supplier/printer here in the US. Communication is never a problem. Alibaba has a program called TradeManager which is their version of Instant Messager so that you can talk to them directly instead of waiting for an email response. The company that manufactures my hats are rarely on TradeManager, but they email me back everyday and constantly keep me updated on how everything is going.
> 
> Turnaround times are bit on the slower end, but not by much. For my order of 300 from the start of manufacture to me actually receiving the product will be about 25 days. Not too bad at all in my opinion. Reason why turnaround is a bit longer is because most companies ship via cargo boat as it's the least expensive form of shipping. Samples usually take about 15 days and are usually sent by DHL/FEDEX express mail.
> 
> There usually is a sample fee. I believe they charged me $65 for 10 hat samples. Some companies charge a bit more, but don't hesitate to do it because they usually consider it as a deposit for when you place a large order. This is an example of my shirt supplier: They charged me $150 bucks for a 2 shirt sample, but will take that $150 I paid for the sampling fee and credited towards my larger order.
> 
> Payments for sample fees are usually done by Western Union. I know many people are weary about using Western Union, but it's by far the quickest way to get our samples/orders going. They do also accept checks, money orders, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best advice I can give everyone here is to always negotiate as much as possible with these companies. Once they know you are interested in their company to provide products for a US-based company, they'll always give in. They love working with US companies because of the discrepancy between the two currencies as it becomes very beneficial for them.
> 
> Yea that's why I was glad I found them. We ordered 150 black hats with black 3D embroidery and red outline as well as 150 blue hats with white 3D embroidery and gold outline. As long as you keep the same design, you can change the hat color and embroidery color as many times as you want without out being charged extra(at least from what I'm told). If you change the design, then it would be considered a separate style which is obviously understandable.
> 
> They also provide custom made labels, hang tags, hologram stickers for the hats. All you have to do is create them, email them the artwork, and they'll take care of the rest. All this usually comes with the order, but some companies may charge $.05 - $.10 extra which is nothing at all.
> 
> They also can do whatever type of design you want. They can do all-over printing, flat or 3D embroidery, pinstripes...Anything you design, they can do. I know they have done some hats for Sean John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually did use the infamous "search" feature  It's pretty much the same as labeling for shirts. I had some New Era hats and noticed that they double stitch their labels so that they can tuck their RN labels under the brim of the hat.
> 
> All you need to correctly label hats are:
> 
> RN Number or Legal Business Name
> Product Origin
> Product Material - What the product is made of (ex: 80% acrylic 20% wool)
> 
> To be safe, I added the care garment icons of "Do Not Bleach" and "Do Not Iron" on the label to be on the safe side. You can find the care garment icons @ Care Label Symbols
> 
> Anyway, I hope all this info is helpful. I know it's alot, but definitely worth the read. If anyone has any questions, please feel free to let me know and I'll try my best to answer. I'm not a globabl trade expert by any means, but I've been getting more of an understanding of how things work as the days progress
> 
> -Chris


Thanks for the info Chris, I don't see the contact info for the manufacturer. Please send it to me Thank you very much!


----------

